# 2012 Season Journal



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Instead of making a million threads about the fish I catch I'm gonna post all my bass trips on here, anything from smallies in muddy creeks to the whopper largemouth in my pond.

I started off my season on February 4th in the farm pond. I picked up a few on a tube and my first fish on the fly, a nice little largemouth.

























Stayed off the water until it warmed up and then slammed the largemouths on the fly. Had a couple fun days with over 100 fish caught, probably 20 were largemouth, the rest bluegills.










Last weekend me and my buddy got out on saturday morning and caught some little largemouths on assorted rubbers with small bullet weights.










Last night I went back out and caught my first topwater fish. I was fishing a weightless blue/black lizzard slowly pulled on the surface. Camee with several other hits too.










getting back out sunday chasing smallies in the local river!


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Have that same reel on my fly rod how do you like it so far


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

It's broke... all the screws came loosened up. Once your done reading this loc-tite them and screw them back in. I replaced all mine and love the reel!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Got out with some more top water today at the pond. Rebel popper worked pretty well, had several hits and two nice bass on it. 









Then I switched to a weedless, weightless senko and caught a bass right off shore in the shadow of a log.

Ended the day with a huge hit on a Rapala Topwater and then next cast caught a 6'' bass.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Made it out to the river twice the last couple days. Started off with a 8'' smallmouth on a Senko, nothing big but she was full of eggs.

Made it out again last night and with a swim bait I caught a 12'' smallmouth and a rock bass. Had close to 10 hits with other fish but they wouldn't take the hook.


----------

